# Rupes Rotary Polisher



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Anyone taking these and selling them?
Get in touch please. 
Also will this be on the demonstration bench?

Cheers

Sam


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I doubt any Sponser will get in touch to say if they are.. Easy to look to see who stocks them and if they are going to Waxstock..


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah I checked that out Kev before posting I know for example elite stock them and are attending. 

Do you also know Kev on the machine bench (hopefully Dave is on this again) if they do have the Rupes rotary?

Thanks

Sam


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

Rupes will have a stand there so they should be selling some, there was some on the demo bench last year i think so there might be again this year.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Yeah I checked that out Kev before posting I know for example elite stock them and are attending.
> 
> Do you also know Kev on the machine bench (hopefully Dave is on this again) if they do have the Rupes rotary?
> 
> ...


I will need to check with my fellow Waxstock Organisers but we try to have lots of machines available on the Test Bench at Waxstock I believe we should have a Rupes Rotary there. :thumb:

See you at Waxstock!

Cheers,

John


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I will need to check with my fellow Waxstock Organisers but we try to have lots of machines available on the Test Bench at Waxstock I believe we should have a Rupes Rotary there. :thumb:
> 
> See you at Waxstock!
> 
> ...


Wicked thank you very much john


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I will need to check with my fellow Waxstock Organisers but we try to have lots of machines available on the Test Bench at Waxstock I believe we should have a Rupes Rotary there. :thumb:
> 
> See you at Waxstock!
> 
> ...


Whilst i am not in the market for a Rupes, i will see you at Waxstock Jonny :thumb:


----------

